# hidden falls adventure park



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

any good? looks pretty cool
http://www.hiddenfallsadventurepark.com/


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Dang that looks cool even if it doesn't have mud. Got a lot of friends that like riding technical stuff.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Heard its everyone helmets. No night riding. Sure it's a nice place but not kinda place lol


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> Heard its everyone helmets. No night riding. Sure it's a nice place but not kinda place lol


Yep.except utv's ..and they frown on drinking..that was a turnoff...lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol, it was supposed to say not my kinda place. Yeah, its a little to strict. Nothing wrong with that at all. Just not for me. I sure would like to ride around that 3k acres

I have a buddy that manages a 12k acre range in West Texas on the Pecos river, he keeps trying to get me down there to ride the property on my ranger and hang out with them and hunt. Just too far of a drive for me lol


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been there once and loved it. If I had something to rid I'd probably go out there more.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Heard its everyone helmets. No night riding. Sure it's a nice place but not kinda place lol


I was there over memorial weekend, took my '85 CJ-7. It was my first time there, my inlaws ranch is in marble falls. It was a nice place and it had all levels of trails for people to ride on. I stuck to level 1&2 trails. 
As far as night riding, they allowed everyone to drive around that weekend. I'm not sure if you can do it every weekend. You are correct on "no drinking", it could be for the driver only, I'm just not sure.


----------

